# Sammy



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy got a Reserve JAM at the Owner Handler Qualifying field trial in Virginia today!! So proud of the way he worked on a cold and wet day. What a great way to end the year.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He looks very proud of himself! Congratulations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Sammy, what a good looking boy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations from the other side of Virginia! I also think he looks very proud of himself. He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! And now he gets to add ** at the end of his name! Nice!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Sammy is gorgeous!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Congratulations! What a proud looking handsome boy!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Congratulations to Sammy and you!
FTGoldens


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Sammy! You two are an amazing team


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Congratulations to you and Sammy! You two are an amazing team


What a fact!! You guys are AMAZING. Well done!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats! I know is was chilly down there!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just couldn't be more proud of both Sammy and YOU! Excellent job!!! Now get that CH, lol. Not too many CH** Goldens around


----------

